# Modellierung und Programmierung einer Klasse



## babuschka (19. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Community,
habe eine aufgabe vor mir liegen weis aber nicht mehr weiter vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Alle zu erzeugenden Klassen sollen im UML Paket „Shop“ enthalten sein.
Legen Sie eine Klasse „Artikel“ mit den Attributen Artikelnummer, Artikelbezeichnung, Preis, Mehrwertsteuersatz,
enthaltene Mehrwertsteuer an. Verwenden Sie hierzu das UML Plugin von NetBeans 

Erzeugen Sie eine Testklasse „ArtikelTest“ analog zur oben angegebenen Anleitung.
Erzeugen Sie eine main() Methode analog zur obigen Anleitung.
Erzeugen Sie im Programm die unter Aufgabe 2 angegebenen Objekte
Berechnen Sie die Rechnungsbetrag der Bestellung
Berechnen Sie die im Rechnungsbetrag enthaltene Mehrwertsteuer

Geben Sie eine tabellarische Übersicht der Positionsdaten (Artikelnummer, Artikelbezeichnung, Preis,
enthaltene Mehrwertsteuer) sowie den Gesamtbetrag und die gesamte Mehrwertsteuer auf Konsole aus.

habe bis zu erzeugen sie im programm die unter aufgabe 2 angegebenen objekte  das sind insgesamt 3 artikel habe es so erzeugt.

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]  public void main () {
    Artikel reisewecker=new Artikel();
    reisewecker.setPreis(9.50);
    reisewecker.setNummer(4711);
    reisewecker.setBezeichnung("Reisewecker");

    Artikel taschenlampe=new Artikel();
    taschenlampe.setPreis(14.90);
    taschenlampe.setNummer(1234);
    taschenlampe.setBezeichnung("Taschenlampe");

    Artikel batterien=new Artikel();
    batterien.setPreis(1.90);
    batterien.setNummer(815);
    batterien.setBezeichnung("Batterien");
}[/HIGHLIGHT]
habe jetzt einen problem und zwar wenn ich irgendetwas berechnen will, ensteht eine fehler. Da steht es dann dass die Variable preis und mwst nicht gefunden werdenn kann. An was kann das liegen und wie muss ich den teil programmieren damit es auch klappt? Danke im voraus.


----------



## SlaterB (19. Mrz 2009)

WAS willst du WO WIE berechnen,
dein bisheriger Code scheint da nicht allzu viel zu verraten,

was sind die Variablen preis und mwst? stehen die in Artikel? diese Klasse hast du gar nicht gepostet,
es ist auch kein Aufruf setMwst() oder so zu sehen,

soll innerhalb oder außerhalb der Klasse etwas berechnet werden? Code? usw.


----------



## dayaftereh (21. Mrz 2009)

Poste einfach mal die Klasse Artikel?


----------

